# Bloodline?



## snakesmenace (Jun 15, 2007)

I was just wandering what is the best bloodline?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

its all a matter of personal opinion,there is know best bloodline.
what are you interested in?


----------



## Max's daddy (Jun 15, 2007)

some people prefer certain bloodlines and thats what they consider the best other people may not well thats the way i see it


----------



## snakesmenace (Jun 15, 2007)

cane76 said:


> its all a matter of personal opinion,there is know best bloodline.
> what are you interested in?


Short stocky male or female


----------



## GGV (Apr 10, 2007)

Dogs that are on the bigger size But in Poportoin and can be able to move. I know that few people on this forum dont like them but I do. thats my 2 cents


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

snakesmenace said:


> Short stocky male or female


short and stocky?alot of apbts are short and stocky,you could find that in almost any bloodline,if you mean short and wide with a huge head you can find that in a cross bred ambully,but they are far from the best at anything really...


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

mayday gets on the biger side but it sound more like your talking about bully type dogs


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

the gaff bred dogs are pretty short and wide,with out being to extreme,from what ive seen,but also they are puppy millers and not really anything but a show dog..you could probably find what you want through a pit or bully breed rescue org....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

am staffs might be your cup of tea also at least in the looks dept


----------



## WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS (Feb 9, 2007)

*Puppy Mill??*



cane76 said:


> the gaff bred dogs are pretty short and wide,with out being to extreme,from what ive seen,but also they are puppy millers and not really anything but a show dog..you could probably find what you want through a pit or bully breed rescue org....


Hey Guys! I've been gone a while due to a move but I'm back on line again finally. I have to dispel that myth about Gaff though. Several groups ( humane and rescue and so on ) have accused Gaff of being a puppy mill because at least 4 Gaff dogs appear on the UKC top ten producers list. Unfortunately, they have no clue what that really means. Being a top producer has absolutely nothing to do with the total numbers of pups produced, but is actually based upon the number/percentage of Champion Titled offspring a dog has produced. This is something all of us show breeders strive to achieve. There are backyard breeders out there producing far more than the 2-3 litters max. per year that Gaff produces, and selling them for the kinds of prices that have them sold quickly and ending up in the pound a whole lot more often. I have never seen a dog of Gaff quality at any rescue or pound.

No-one is going to pay $1,500 for a dog from a quality show kennel like Gaff and stick it in the pound. My foundation male came from Gaff and I had to pay for him before he was even bred for and wait a long time for the breeding to take place because She ( Pam Carter ) does not keep large numbers of dogs bred just to sell pups.

I hope my name appears on the top ten breeders list someday!! ( Pam actually received a lifetime achievement award for her success as a top breeder recently.)

Nice to be back!!
Sharon

Sharon


----------



## drsven (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for making this point. Wonderland is right, Gaff isn't a puppymill, she breeds champion dogs. I know she gets blamed for other peoples mistakes way too often. I know there was or maybe still is a kennel in the bay area named Zuy/Galaxy Kennels that bought foundation dogs from Gaff. Galaxy Kennels would advertise it's litters on Craigslist and sell dogs to anyone with cash in hand. Galaxy bred dogs ended up in the hands of several back yard breeders and just plain bad owners throughout the bay area. Because the dogs traced back to Gaff I feel this is one reason why places like badrap.org and some of the other boards bash Gaff.



WONDERLANDAMSTAFFS said:


> Hey Guys! I've been gone a while due to a move but I'm back on line again finally. I have to dispel that myth about Gaff though. Several groups ( humane and rescue and so on ) have accused Gaff of being a puppy mill because at least 4 Gaff dogs appear on the UKC top ten producers list. Unfortunately, they have no clue what that really means. Being a top producer has absolutely nothing to do with the total numbers of pups produced, but is actually based upon the number/percentage of Champion Titled offspring a dog has produced. This is something all of us show breeders strive to achieve. There are backyard breeders out there producing far more than the 2-3 litters max. per year that Gaff produces, and selling them for the kinds of prices that have them sold quickly and ending up in the pound a whole lot more often. I have never seen a dog of Gaff quality at any rescue or pound.
> 
> No-one is going to pay $1,500 for a dog from a quality show kennel like Gaff and stick it in the pound. My foundation male came from Gaff and I had to pay for him before he was even bred for and wait a long time for the breeding to take place because She ( Pam Carter ) does not keep large numbers of dogs bred just to sell pups.
> 
> ...


----------

